# Barnes County



## Field Hunter (Mar 4, 2002)

Wondering if anyone has fished or had any luck at the following. I was going through the Gnf stocking reports and these came up.

Christ Pond
Koeberkim (?) Pond
Fox Lake
Eckelson Lake North
Valley City WMA
Kee Lake
Meadow Lake - This one seems to be real shallow

Thanks,

If you don't want to list results I'd appreciate a PM and I generally don't fish more that once at anygiven lake through out the year.


----------



## Dick Monson (Aug 12, 2002)

FH, are you talking crappies or perch? All of those were stocked with perch and there is a perch bite at a few, but I haven't heard of any crappies being caught on the lakes you listed. My farm is in the middle of BC- a curse.


----------



## Field Hunter (Mar 4, 2002)

I guess I should have put this on the perch topic area. Yeh, I was talking about perch.


----------

